# Calling All Bullheadians



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

For any visitors to the forum that are not yet registered, if you are in the 86442 area, would you like to get together to make a joint order from LiveAquaria? The purpose would be to make one order big enough to meet the minimum requirement for free shipping.

That's Bullhead City, AZ 86442 (adding this as a tag for search engines).


----------

